# Moderation - Hoping For Another Miracle Board



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Hoping For Another Miracle Board ,

Just a quick message to let you all know that I'm your new board Moderator 

I'm really pleased to join you all as I used to post here a few years back, and know exactly how it feels to be so very blessed with a child but also 'Hoping for Another Miracle', and not knowing what the future has in store.

I've been a member of this site for many years and occasionally you come across a post that inspires and touches you, leaving a lasting memory of it's words.
For me, Eli1000's post ('sticky' thread at top of this board) was one of those such threads that I will always remember.
It's so great to see all the updated signatures from early on in the thread 

I just want to wish all of you 'Hoping for Another Miracle' lots of luck   and a massive congratulations to all the posters who have now gone on to experience another miracle 

Please let me know if you have any problems or queries with this board.

I look forward to getting to know everyone 

Angie x


----------

